# Dension Ice Link Plus problem



## Hollow Man (Jun 11, 2009)

Hooked it up to my 2000 Beetle factory radio w/6 disc changer, install was simple, when I plug in Ipod and hit CD button on radio, the radio display says "no changer" the Ipod display says config 2.7 visit website for car configuration. I have searched on here and online, the Dension site is no help. It is grounded and I disconnected the battery, still nothing changed. Any ideas??? thanks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hollow Man (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Dension Ice Link Plus problem (Hollow Man)*

Problem solved, e mailed Dension tech support, they sent me some file in mp3 format to load on Ipod, played it and plugged in the interface and it works perfectly now


----------

